# CSS Links - Dreamweaver



## smithy (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi,

Well i have a problem, i always used to be able to create CSS custom links with my old dreamweaver 4 but now i can't do it in MX 2004. I know how to create css styles for text and basically with a reference book i can quite alot of css stuff, but i always get confused with links.

I was just wondering whether someone could just make me a CSS link that i can copy into a Stylesheet and it will be recognised by Dreamweave in the properties box. I have tried but it didnt work, but it did show up.

This is what i had but it doesnt work:

a.link1:link    {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;text-decoration:none;color:#5289BF;font-size: 12px}
a.link1:visited {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;text-decoration:underline;color:#5289BF;font-size: 12px}
a.link1:hover   {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;text-decoration:underline;color:#5289BF;font-size: 12px}
a.link1:active  {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;text-decoration:none;color:#5289BF;font-size: 12px}

Basically all i would like is a template i can customize meaning underline/no underline all that stuff. 

It would be awesome if someone could just help me.


----------



## texanpenguin (Mar 14, 2005)

Do you actually HAVE a link with the name "link1" somewhere? That code is explicitly referring to a link with the name "link1" defined.

For a set of rules that will work for all links in your document, use those exact rules without the .link1

i.e:

a:link {  }
a:visited {  }
a:active {  }
a:hover {  }


----------



## Pardus (Mar 14, 2005)

a.donkey:link {color: red; text-decoration: none; }
a.donkey:visited {color: purple; text-decoration: none; }
a.donkey:hover {color: orange; text-decoration: underline; }
a.donkey:active {color: blue; }


a.diddy:link {color: #0000ff; font-size: 18pt; font-weight: bold; }
a.diddy:visited {color: #894f7b; font-weight: bold; }
a.diddy:hover {text-decoration: overline; background-color: #003399; }
a.diddy:active {color: red; }


<a class="diddy" href="http://www.apple.com">Diddy Link</a>
<a class="donkey" href="http://www.apple.com">Donkey Link</a>

Create your a.styles in your css doc and when you are in dreamweaver(make sure stylesheet is attached to your file) put your cursur inside the link you want and then in the status bar of your HTML file's window click the <a> and now your properties panel will display the link and choose the style drop  down and select the class you created above like donkey or diddy.


----------



## smithy (Mar 14, 2005)

Ah ok great pardus, thats basically what i wanted, i just relised what the problem was. The class tag was in the td tag not the ahref, i think its because on mac classes are put into the td if the text is in the table something like that.


----------

